# Aux input 2009 jetta mystery HELP!!!



## johntgf (Aug 16, 2011)

my 2009 jetta has an aux input in the arm rest. theres only one problem.. it has never worked for me since i bought the car with 51k. the only buttons are: fm am cd and sat. everyone says hit the cd button twice... thanks. if it was that easy i wouldnt be here. needless to say the doesnt work. it seems as if the input itself is broken or disabled. i would like to fix this myself, so please do not recomend i bring it to the dealer.. i dont need anyone to tell me i could do that. the car has a 6 disc changer if that makes a difference. no touch screen or anything. thanks in advance


----------



## topaztdi (Jul 31, 2011)

*AUX input*

It's been awhile since I had the stock 6-CD radio in my '09 JSW. I replaced it with a RNS-510. But as I remember, you must have your device plugged into the AUX jack and turned on when you press the CD button twice, but you probably did that. Just remember that mine worked. Sorry I don't know what else to try.


----------



## veesix32 (Feb 24, 2011)

There are only three wwires from aux plug to back of head unit, you should to a check an these wires to see if there broken or un plugged, you may also need to code the head unit so its aware a aux input is fitted.Wire colours are grey,yellow and green.


----------

